# Reduce decay time <30Hz



## daxie (Nov 29, 2006)

Dear all,

my HT is now finished (see pic).

Using my behringer I managed to greatly equalize and improve the bass response.

I now have a very decent curve with good decay times from 30Hz and up...

However, the REW waterfall plot shows problems below 30Hz, with decay times around and above 700ms. (And one nasty one at 18Hz of 1s!)

How can I reduce those? All bass traps seem to be working above that area... 

Thanks,

wouter


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

At 18 and 30Hz, you're really not going to be able to do much to the decay time. Even tuned absorbers have issues down that low and can cause their own problems. About the only thing that could work would be some sealed panel resonators. They'll be big and thick but could help at 30.

If you're EQ'ing around 30Hz, it's possible that the EQ could be making the ringing worse. 

Bryan


----------



## MrDave (Sep 30, 2009)

Agreed. Tuning such things can makes unwanted bulges in other areas. You can't equalize your way out of mechanical limits.

Very sleek setup though. Very nice.


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Daxie,

If you don't mind me asking, who designed your room ? What kind of treatment did you use ? It looks like you're using some kind of suede covering. It looks great. Just want to know what went into the room.

Thanks.

Regards,


----------



## daxie (Nov 29, 2006)

Vaughan100 said:


> Hi Daxie,
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, who designed your room ? What kind of treatment did you use ? It looks like you're using some kind of suede covering. It looks great. Just want to know what went into the room.
> 
> ...


hi Vaughan. Euh, designed, me and my wife I suppose 

The wall covering is not suede, it is actually just paintable wall paper.


----------



## sabnzbd (Nov 2, 2009)

I would fill the walls with glass wool, and let the glass wool work like basstraps. It takes a lot of time but I think it might solve the problem.


----------

